
California, an island? Meet cartography's most persistent mistake - protomyth
https://bigthink.com/strange-maps/california-an-island-meet-cartographys-most-persistent-mistake
======
protomyth
AlternateHistoryHub did a video for this: "What if California Was An Island?"
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kWMXt_Sr0B0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kWMXt_Sr0B0)

